# Worst ride ever, eggs for breakfast, help!



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

So I get this morning, and make 4 scrambled eggs, 2 hours later start my ride. After 15 miles I felt like crap, no strength, no drive, nothing! Took 1 shot of gu, really didn't help. 

Are eggs a good source of fuel before a morning ride. I managed to log 40 miles in western Pa. But what a struggle.

Please help! Thanks guys..


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Eggs by themselves do not provide enough energy.
Should have some carbs with them like toast.
I am trying to eat fewer carbs for breakfast but if I am doing a big ride I don't hold back on the carbs.
Surprised the gu didn't help at all.
I usually carry some bars or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with me on all rides.
Bonking just is not worth it.


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

whole wheat tortilla, 2 eggs, some turkey bacon, splash of salsa.

Good for hours!


----------



## agrats84 (Mar 17, 2012)

3 egg whites, turkey, and cheese on a bagel keeps me going pretty well.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

you forgot the steak moreon!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I seem to have the best rides starting off the day off with blueberry pancakes and a couple of link sausages.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends on how your body works. Just cause someone can eat whatever and do x amount of miles doesn't mean it will work for you. I don't eat much more than 100-150 calories before a ride but I am constantly drinking and eating calories while I ride and it seems to work for me.

Also though, sometimes you just have a bad day so who knows if 4 eggs was a bad idea entirely or not.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I've had similar experience after an egg breakfast. I need carbs before a ride.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

today I did the usual Saturday hammerfest, 8 am rollout which means I'm up at 6 to get water, a glass of oj, maybe a quick shot of coffee, so I get the poop moving. That's key. 

Beyond that, I didn't eat anything til my banana at about mile 35 of the 65 mile ride. Plus, a weak mix of energy drink in one bottle. Later in the ride I had a gu shot. 

So, you don't need a huge meal "morning of". If you had a good meal the night before, if you're rested, if you eat right while pedaling... 4 eggs is definitely overkill.


----------



## matchmaker (Aug 15, 2009)

Eggs are terrible. I speak from experience. I think it is the fact that they are difficult to digest that causes your stomach to work harder and as such require more blood, which then cannot be used in your legs.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

For long days: bowl of oatmeal at -2 hrs and a peanut butter and honey at -1. Maybe something small with sugar just before roll out. Works for me.

If you've already bonked...a gel won't help much for most people. On the bike you need to be eating in hour 1 to fuel hour 2. Eating in hour 2 to fuel hour 3...etc.


----------



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

*.*

Thanks for the replies guys! I did have a nana, and couple bits of a clif bar into the ride. I just never felt bad a 15 miles in. 

I use to eat pancakes before the morning ride, but I'm trying to cut weight. Guess I need to find a better area to do that, I'll go back to the cakes... Maybe it was just a off day too.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always have a couple of hard boiled eggs on a big riding day in addition to my normal breakfast. Stops me feeling hungry during the event - simple.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

I never eat eggs on ride day, stomach feels queasy if I do. I agree with the guys who say minimal breakfast but regular fuel while riding. Reading through the above posts also confirms everyone is different. . .ya gotta learn what your gut likes then go with your gut.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

1 can of ravioli, cold from the can. Consistent serving size every time.

This is my ritual for hammerfest weekend rides.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Eggs work fine for me. Only ~80 calories each so figure that into whatever you think you're total caloric requirement is. Best to eat high-protein/fat foods 2+ hours before a ride to allow time to digest.


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

Every person has their favorites but I think the piece of information that is missing is what you ate the day before your ride. And the day before that and how much you rode the day before and so on. One single meal before a training ride will not dictate how well you perform or how you legs feel on that particular ride. 

If you are concentrating on fuel source for your rides why not try something that's a mix of carbs, protein and fat.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Waffles, thick cut bacon, and a handful of whatever berries I have in the fridge. Real maple syrup, please. Not for fuel, but because it's the weekend and I want some effing waffles. Add coffee, a poop, then 30 minutes laying on the couch, moaning to myself about why I ate that 2nd waffle.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Log what you eat and count the calories. Simply by doing that you will drop because you won't want to write it down. Calories in < calories out.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Pasta the night before, with a light coat of olive oil. Mix in some veggies too. I also like doing most my eating night before. 

Pasta and 2 eggs in the morning 2-3 hours before the ride, followed by coffee to get excess weight out and for performance enhancement. Oatmeal with a spoon of Nutella mixed in works well when I don't have pasta.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

I must eat before I ride in the AM. I think eggs can be good, especially on long rides. But everyone is different. I am pretty thin with not much body fat (like 5-8%) so I don't have much of a buffer in terms of fuel (yes, I do know 1lb of fat contains a lot of k's, but accessing it is not always easy . If I don't eat a hearty breakfast before I ride, I am in deep, deep trouble.


----------



## Eng4G3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ruonpoint said:


> Every person has their favorites but I think the piece of information that is missing is what you ate the day before your ride. And the day before that and how much you rode the day before and so on. One single meal before a training ride will not dictate how well you perform or how you legs feel on that particular ride.
> 
> If you are concentrating on fuel source for your rides why not try something that's a mix of carbs, protein and fat.


Would you do the same thing before/morning of a tri as well?


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

If you haven't noticed, this thread is the perfect example of inter-cyclist variability. Try different combinations of carbs/protein/fat and see what works best for you.

Me, I can't eat anything for 3 hours before an intense ride. That means I'm up early before a morning ride/race. I usually have oatmeal and protein drink. Then nothing until on the bike. Absolutely, NO BACON before any ride! Bacon, for some reason (probably the fat), just sits on my stomach forever. However, as you can see, others don't have this problem.

Figure out what works best for you and use this most days before rides.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

ok so for variability here's a completely different opinion. My husband and I (both competitive racers) cut all carbs and went strict Primal/Paleo in January. Lots of reasons but the central one being he has autoimmune problems that are triggered by gluten, grains, sugars and simple carb. We know this because we did extensive food journalling following his diagnosis last fall. I joined up mainly because I needed to lose weight and kick a borderline low thyroid issue that's been hampering my training. As an aside, I've lost 15 lbs since we started fixing our diets, and his autoimmune and my low thyroid#s are in remission as of our last labs (couple weeks ago). So is our success linked to diet or just better activity levels? Who knows, the 2 are likely too interconnected to tell.

ANYHOW, Breakfast for us prior to a big day is 2 eggs and a ~600 calorie protein smoothie made with full-fat unsweetened coconut milk. We've had no digestive or energy issues so long as we finish breakfast at least an hour before we ride.

For a 2 hour ride, we consume zero carbs or sugar. Our power levels are up at least 5-10% over last year this time. If we're going longer we will bring some type of fruit (apple + almond or sunflower butter in a Ziploc usually) or an energy bar that's slanted more towards protein than simple sugars / carbs, so we don't get the sugar crash effect.

So, yea, it's more what you've adapted to personally than "what's good" for everyone. If you're used to eating a lot of carb, then you will have to eat a lot of carb for energy. Otherwise you'd have to re-train your body to source energy from fat & protein. The first week to 10 days after you've done a full carb & sugar cleanse is PURE HELL for the record, which is why a lot of people don't bother to see it thru. 

If you haven't done any sort of adaptation, then no, I totally agree, eggs will be bad before a hard ride.

HTH!


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

How funny, two boiled egg whites, two slices of wheat toast with honey and I was game for a 45 mile ride on my last outing. I barely ate the cliff bar I took and only used one gel. If eggs don't work for you don't force them.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

A couple of peanut butter w/ toast is just fine with me. Also eating pasta serves well.

I found out that drinking fruit juices before an 80-90 mile ride is good for me.


----------

